# got one



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

got this in my back yard a good snack for my dog.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't shoot the birds in my yard till they start putten there beak's were it doesn't belong.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good shooting, what forks you use?


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

kyrokon said:


> Good shooting, what forks you use?


its a daisy cheap one with true mark bands


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

I got one last week, some guy posted pictures of one he removed handle and wrapped the frame with paracord. Any way you can read the post if you haven't already.

Turned out to be a good shooter, I am really liking it


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

kyrokon said:


> I got one last week, some guy posted pictures of one he removed handle and wrapped the frame with paracord. Any way you can read the post if you haven't already.
> 
> Turned out to be a good shooter, I am really liking it


can you give a link


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't knowhow to link. Look in the " slingshot modifaction" sub forum, the topic is "back pocket poacher". It is a easy mod that makes it very pocketable. It was not my idea but I like it.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

kyrokon said:


> Don't knowhow to link. Look in the " slingshot modifaction" sub forum, the topic is "back pocket poacher". It is a easy mod that makes it very pocketable. It was not my idea but I like it.


thank you that was a grate idea


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

dgaf said:


> Don't knowhow to link. Look in the " slingshot modifaction" sub forum, the topic is "back pocket poacher". It is a easy mod that makes it very pocketable. It was not my idea but I like it.


thank you that was a grate idea
[/quote]

i would put a wrist cord on it because if i tslips out your hand and smack you in the face


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Cool good shootin!


----------

